# DayZ oder WarZ



## Kühler: (21. Oktober 2012)

Was würdet ihr sagen, was besser ist ? Oder welches von den beiden habt ihr oder würdet es euch holen ?                                                                         Bin sehr auf eure Antworten gespannt


----------



## hetzel (21. Oktober 2012)

Def. DayZ

WarZ ist mir wohl zu arcadelastig....steht total auf realismus


----------



## Hadruhne (21. Oktober 2012)

Zu WarZ kann ich keine Aussage machen da ichs nie gespielt hab.

Seit 2 Wochen Spiele ich jetz DayZ, die öffentlichen Server sind voller Hacker. Wenns dich nicht stört dass du 5 Stunden damit verbringst deinen Char hochzuzocken nur um danach unfair ( und ohne den Hauch einer Chance ) gekillt zu werden; Hau rein.
Ich hab selber Hacker als Freunde die mich spätestens am nächsten Tag wieder equippen und ich steh da als wär nichts gewesen. Deshalb störts mich nicht, ganz im Gegenteil:

Dieses Spiel im COOP auf vollen Servern zu spielen macht MEGA-FUN! ABER alleine...und gegen die Hacker... kann sein dass du den Tag, an dem du das Geld für Arma2+ OA ausgibts, verfluchst.
Du SOLLTEST UNBEDINGT nen Clan finden, und zusammen spielen...denn sterben tut man sowieso... das "wieder-von-vorn-anfangen" sich auf dem Server zu finden ( man spawnt an unterschiedlichen Stellen ) ist der eigentliche Sinn des Spiels, in meinen Augen. Eben zu überleben.

Es ist mehr ne Art soziales Experiment, nur mit ner "Polizei" (  Battleeye ) , die blind auf beiden Augen ist... . Neben dem üblichen  Zeug ( godmode ) gibts "Locator-Tools" die dir sagen , wo Fahrzeuge und  Spieler sind, das ist Fluch und Segen zugleich.

Du solltest auf jedenfall leidensfähig sein. Denn du wirst leiden.


----------



## timetoremember (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich spiele jetzt seit ein paar Tagen die closed Alpha von WarZ und muss sagen ich bin positiv überrascht.

Im Vergleich zu DayZ ist es etwas einfacher und unkomplizierter zu spielen, ebenso ist der Performancehunger nicht so groß. 
Da jedoch die Zombies noch etwas dumm sind ist hier meist PVP angesagt was manches mal doch recht frustrierend ist, dennoch kann man, wenn man mit bedacht spielt, auch problemlos alleine die Welt erkunden.

Die Richtung in die das Spiel geht gefällt mir sehr und es ist ja auch noch eine Alpha(welche überraschend stabil läuft)...

Alles in allem muss wohl jeder für sich entscheiden welches Spiel er bevorzugt (ich tendiere langsam aber sicher zu WarZ)

*Falls jemand WarZ testen möchte: Ich habe noch 3x 48h Testzugänge! *Wer sich also mal daran versuchen möchte---> pm an mich


----------



## Nahkampfschaf (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab mir vor 2 Tagen auch für The War Z entschieden, obwohl ich mir eigt erst Day Z holen wollte. Nach dem Entwicklervideo hatte ich mir das auch actionreicher vorgestellt, ist es zum glück nicht allzu sehr. es ist einfach nur zugänglicher (inventarfunktion ist übersichtlicher, objekte werden hervorgehoben wenn man direkt davorsteht, grafikengine blockiert nicht das komplette game und sieht bei tag sogar richtig richtig schick aus).
Klar kann man wie im Video mit ner Automatischen rumrennen. Auf nem vollen Server hast du dann allerdings jeden im Umkreis von mehreren Kilometern auf dich aufmerksam gemacht, was deine Lebensspanne extreeem verkürzt, da die meisten Waffen auf kurze und mittlere Distanz 1-hit sind. Dafür, daß die Beta seit nicht einmal einer Woche läuft, läufts imho schon runder als DayZ, auch wenn noch einiges fehlt (bisher nur ca 30% der Map freigeschaltet, kommt nach und nach, Zombies bleiben manchmal stecken, einige Gegenstände spawnen in der Luft, Alpha eben).
Alles in allem hab ich ungefähr das bekommen, was ich von DayZ erwartet habe, inklusive ner besser zugänglichen Oberfläche, weniger Bugs und ner schickeren und performanteren Engine. Schusswaffen und Munition sind momentan noch sehr rar, später wirst du die allerdings modifizieren können (verschiedene Aufsätze wie Taschenlampe, zielvisiere, etc).
Läuft für ne Alpha schon erstaunlich rund, allerdings ist es auch hier so, daß du von 10 Leuten die du triffst von 9 einen auf den Hintern bekommst. Ist in DayZ aber auch nicht viel anders.


----------



## Kühler: (25. Oktober 2012)

Schon mal Danke für die ganzen Antworten, vielleicht kommen ja noch mehr 
Ich muss sage, dass ich bisher WarZ für das bessere Spiel halte, aber vielleicht melden sich ja noch Leute aus der DayZ-Ecke.

Grüße,
Kühler:


----------



## Volcom (25. Oktober 2012)

Das Problem bei DayZ ist einfach das die Engine nicht für dieses Spielprinzip richtig ausgelegt ist (Beispiel: Zombies am hintern und man will ne leiter hoch klettern). Ich liebe das Hauptspiel Arma2, kann DayZ aber nichtmehr viel abgewinnen da man auch schnell alles kennt. NImm dir Vorerst WarZ da dieses Spiel mehr oder weniger für den Inhalt gemacht wurde, DayZ mit seinen Hackern und Bugs frustet da oft schon sehr, wenn der größte Feind oft ein Tor ist.
Wenn DayZ, dann bis zum richtigen release. Wobei ich da ebenso skeptisch bin das der/die Modder eine erweiterte Grafikengine nutzen wollen aber selbst zu unfähig sind diverse Bugs zu beseitigen, und die gibts bei DayZ seit release und vieler patches immernoch. 
The War Z wird dich allgemein weniger frusten als DayZ, das verspreche ich dir.


----------



## W3SSI (29. Oktober 2012)

Sehr gute frage  ich kann mich auch nicht entscheiden dayz kommt ja auch bald standalone und dann kann man da auch noch krank werden! 
Eine frage mal welches der beiden spiele ist denn realistischer???


----------



## BeatsbyDre (30. Oktober 2012)

Kann mir mal wer erklären was der unterschied zwischen DayZ und WarZ ist?


----------



## ZeroX360 (30. Oktober 2012)

Mal mein Senf dazu.

Selber besitze ich beide Spiele.
Und beide haben seine Vorzüge.

Warz ist ein eigenständiges Spiel was auf der WarInc Engine basiert.
DayZ ist ja wie man ja so weiß erstmal nur ne Mod für ARMA II. 
Bin auf dieses Spiel auch nur wegen 3 Kumpel drauf gekommen. 
Und spielen das regelmäßig zusammen und das mit immer noch wachsender Begeisterung.

DayZ ist so gesehen erstmal realistischer für trinken, essen, verbinden, Medikamente einnehmen usw bla bla wird Zeit benötigt.
Und dazu kommt auch eine Animation dazu die aber auch immer gleich aussieht fast.
Bei WarZ hingegen kommt nur ein knabber oder trink Geräusch mit einem aufleuchten des  Bildschirms mit komischen Sound beim Verbinden.
Allerdings wollen die Entwickler das aufjedenfall ändern und es realistischer machen wie in DayZ zumindest behaupten die das.

Ähnlich verhält sich das auch mit dem Waffenwechsel bei DayZ braucht das seine Zeit. Und bei Warz ist das wie bei einem schnellem Shooter ähnlich wie bei Counter Strike oder so.
Soll aber auch noch nachgebessert werden (realistischer). Ich persönlich glaube das denn die Jungs und Mädels von WarZ geben sich recht gut mühe dabei. 
Und das Inventar System ist ausgereifter bei WarZ.

Aktion Nervenkitzel und Spannung würde ich bei kämpfen so ungefähr gleich setzen.
Da wird die Pumpe etwas gefordert. 

Thema Zombies hm ja in DayZ wird man schnell verraten wenn man wahllos durch die Gegend ballert. Und liegt dadurch schnell im Dreck.  
Lassen sich aber in der REGEL gut abschütteln, wie um Ecken laufen Bäume oder durch Häuser.
Zombies verursachen in DayZ Blutung, Ohnmacht und BEINBRÜCHE .
Dennoch sind Zombies an sich dort keine Bedrohung.

In WarZ allerdings sind sie etwas böser. 
Erstmal sie hauen stärker zu ca 5 Hits und du bist tot.
Des weiteren sterben die Zombies nur durch das direkte prügeln aufen Schädel oder durch einen Kopfschuss.
Was im Moment noch sehr schwer in WarZ ist. Ist das abschütteln der Zombies. 
Es müssen weite Wege zurückgelegt werden um sie abzuschütteln um Ecken rumlaufen und sich hinschmeißen funktioniert nicht!
Wiederrum sind es aber auch keine Rennzombies wie in Left 4 Dead oder halt wie in DayZ.

Würde aber so erstmal sagen weil das Standalone von DayZ auch bald rauskommt lohnt es sich nicht ARMA II zu kaufen.
Aber mit WarZ machste aufjedenfall nichts falsch hatte da auch schon meine spaßigen Momente ähnlich wie in DayZ. 

So im groben waren das erstmal so die Unterschiede.

Und WarZ verändert sich im Moment noch viel da soll noch mehr Realismus rein laut deren angaben.
Und such dir aufjedenfall ein paar Kumpels zum Zocken alleine ist es schwer.

Wenn du noch mehr Fragen haste stelle se ruhig.


----------



## W3SSI (30. Oktober 2012)

sehr gute erklärung,...danke schön ^^


----------



## BeatsbyDre (30. Oktober 2012)

He das war meine erklärung


----------



## Nahkampfschaf (31. Oktober 2012)

@ZeroX360: Schön erklärt, würd das aber gern noch ergänzen.
"Wiederrum sind es aber auch keine Rennzombies wie in Left 4 Dead oder halt wie in DayZ."

Dazu muss man aber auch sagen, daß man in WarZ nicht unendlich rennen kann. Ein paar Sekunden (20-30) und dann ist die Puste weg und man läuft maximal mit normalgeschwindigkeit. Was dann maximal so schnell wie die Zombies ist. Sogesehen gleicht sich das aus.
In WarZ gibt es übrigens schon zig Items (z.B. verschiedene Impfstoffe, Schmerzmittel und co) die noch keinen Sinn haben, da es weder Unterkühlung, noch Vergiftung und ähnliches gibt, soll aber kommen. Die Items gibt es jedenfalls schon und bisher haben die bei WarZ ein richtiges Tempo hingelegt.

Was diese Woche neu hinzukommt:
1. 30 - 40% mehr von der Map
2. 4-5 neue Zombietypen
3. 4 neue Charaktere
4. Clansupport 
5. Mehr Items wie Barrikaden zum aufbauen, schallgedämpfte und "improvisierte" Waffen, etc etc. Bin gespannt


----------



## D00msday (9. November 2012)

WarZ ist das bessere DayZ.


----------



## Fexzz (9. November 2012)

D00msday schrieb:


> WarZ ist das bessere DayZ.


 
Das würd ich im derzeitigen Zustand von WarZ nicht unterschreiben. Was genau macht WarZ denn soviel besser für dich? Die Community ist in beiden Communitys gleich assozial (es wird auf alles und jeden geschossen).


----------



## Festplatte (9. November 2012)

Momentan noch DayZ, aber WarZ wird bestimmt mal genausogut, wenn nicht besser werden!  Im Dezember kommt ja DayZ-Standalone raus, das wird einfach genial!


----------



## Volcom (9. November 2012)

Naja mal gucken. Ich find die Alpha von DayZ nach ihren ganzen Patches schon sehr schlimm, da hab ich bei der Standalone schon ein schlechtes gefühl. Zwar wird Inhaltlich einiges kommen, aber ich ahne schonwieder duzende Frustmomente - und die hebe ich mir im zweifelsfall erstmal für Arma 3 auf *g*


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (9. November 2012)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Momentan noch DayZ, aber WarZ wird bestimmt mal genausogut, wenn nicht besser werden!  Im Dezember kommt ja DayZ-Standalone raus, das wird einfach genial!


 So ne Wunderkugel hätte ich auch gern


----------



## ZeroX360 (9. November 2012)

D00msday schrieb:


> WarZ ist das bessere DayZ.



Würde ich auch nicht so sagen es ist anders sagen wirs mal so aber beides gefällt mir sehr gut.
Was mich bei WarZ selber stört das die Map irgendwie beklemmend wirken.
Naja zumindest mach mir beides Spaß auch die ein oder anderen Bugs die man so findet verkraftet man ganz gut.


----------



## Techki (9. November 2012)

ICh machs mal kurz und knapp .  

Wenn du auf Grafik bzw. Optik stehts und dazu noch survival ( falls du DayZ gespielt hast und dich manche bugs aufgereckt haben ) ist WarZ besser.
Wenn du auf MEHR Survival stehst (mit vielen Zombies) ist DayZ besser es ist dazu noch kostenlos ( bis auf Arma2) 

Schau dir eventuell Test/Gamplays von den Spielen an ( empfehle Gamestar) , entscheide dann .


----------



## ZeroX360 (10. November 2012)

Laut angaben des WarZ Teams soll mehr Survival eingebaut werden.
Da es im moment kein Wetter, Erkältung, Animation für Waffen wechsel verbinden etc gibt und keine Beinbrüche gibt. 
Fehlt da im Moment so ein bisschen das Survival und der realismus.


----------



## Volcom (10. November 2012)

Naja wobei es in DayZ fragwürdig ist wenn ein sich öffnendes Tor einem erstmal das Bein bricht und man dadurch Bewusstlos wird.

Beide Spiele sind anscheinend in einem unbewertbaren Zustand dieser Hinsicht nach.


----------



## Voron (16. November 2012)

Joa ich tendiere momentan zu War Z , muss sagen habe beide Spiele nur durch Videos "mit verfolgt"... Aber allein die Day Z -Engine macht mich schon beim zugucken wahnsinnig  sieht einfach naja besch..... aus. Da hat mir die War Z WarInc Enigine besser gefallen und eine bessere Atmosphäre dargestellt, zumindest im Video. 

Zu den "dummen Zombies" von War Z, also für mich sind das die "realistischen" Zombies, dumm und langsam. Ja einem oder zweien Zombies kannste davon rennen, aber wenn du ne Meute hinter dir hast musste doch aufpassen, da wie hier schon beschrieben man nicht, wie im Gegensatz zu Day Z,  unendlich lange rennen kann.  Außerdem ist der einzige verwundbare Punkt der Zombies deren Kopf also muss man schon genau zielen, da munni extrem extrem selten ist im Spiel.

Und zum Day Z "Realismus" naja ich weis ja nicht so recht, wenn man sich im Liegen an einem 5 cm hohen Bordstein die Beine bricht hat das für mich nichts mit Realismus zu tun außerdem versprechen die War Z Entwickler viele viele Sachen (Infizierung, Barrikaden, neue Maps wie LA oder NY ect.) mal sehen, ob die ihr Versprechen halten ...aber wie gesagt das ist meine subjektiver Eindruck von den Spielen, da ich diese nur aus den Videos kenne und erstmal das fertige Spiel abwarte 

Ich denk mal  beide werden ihre Fans finden

MfG Voron


----------



## Ich 15 (16. November 2012)

Voron schrieb:


> Und zum Day Z "Realismus" naja ich weis ja nicht so recht, wenn man sich im Liegen an einem 5 cm hohen Bordstein die Beine bricht hat das für mich nichts mit Realismus zu tun außerdem versprechen die War Z Entwickler viele viele Sachen (Infizierung, Barrikaden, neue Maps wie LA oder NY ect.) mal sehen, ob die ihr Versprechen halten ...aber wie gesagt das ist meine subjektiver Eindruck von den Spielen, da ich diese nur aus den Videos kenne und erstmal das fertige Spiel abwarte
> MfG Voron


Man muss auch noch bedenken das die wahrscheinlich im Dezember erscheinende DAYZ Standalone am Amfang auch eine Alpha ist und später deutlich erweitert wird.

Fakt ist beide Spiele sind noch nicht fertig. Deshalb ist es nicht möglich zu sagen welches das bessere Spiel wird. Ich würde entwerder warten bis beide Versionen erschienen sind oder wenn arma 2 schon vorhanden ist die Mod spielen. Nur für die MOD würde ich mir jetzt nicht mehr arma 2 holen, wenn man kein Interesse am Hauptspiel hat. Zu WarZ kann ich nur anhand der Videos sagen das es igendwie billig und unfertig wirkt. 
Ich persönlich denke das DAYZ wenn es fertig ist(keine Beta oder Alpha mehr) besser wird als WAR Z, wenn man Probleme wie Bugs und extremes Cheaten minimier kann.


----------

